# paroxetine - any opinions?



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

I've suffer from IBS and depression/anxiety and in the past have been given Prozac for it which has worked brilliantly. However, following a bad spell I got some Prozac a month ago and it's just not working.I went back to my doctor and he has changed me to Paroxetine and i'm starting them tomorrow.My question is, how long does it take to work? Did everyone suffer bad side effects? When people say they put on weight, how much weight - this is really bothering me cos my weight is one of my 'issues'.and finally, if anyone has any success/positive comments about Paroxetine I'd love to hear themThanks


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

HelloI have been taking Paroxetine for about 18 months.I have not heard about the weight thing and can't say I have noticed. The only side effects I have had are an ocassional dry mouth and I do have really vivid dreams every night without fail. Apart from that they have been great.Hope this helps


----------

